# Dezimalsystem in Binärsystem (Kommazahl)



## Nummer11 (8. Aug 2017)

Das hat eig nicht direkt mit java zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit theoretischer Informatik aber vllt kann mir ja trzdem einr helfen.

Ich versuche geradezu verstehen, wie man eine Kommazahl aus dem Dezimalsystem ins Binärsystem umwandelt.
Gegeben sind die Zahl 18,4 und der Typ float (also 32bits).

Ich weiss, wie ich die 18 umwandle.
ich weiss auch wie ich die 0,4 zmwandle.
was ich nicht weiss ist, wie ich auf den Exponenten komme...
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte. 

EDIT: Es gibt doch etwas, dass "bios" heisst. Das ist wohl eine Zahl die iwie mit den bits zusammenhängt. Im Falle von 32 bits ist bios = 127. Mit diesem Wissen kann ich die Aufagbe jetzt zwar lösen aber ich weiss halt nicht wo bios herkommt und ohne bios kann ich in der Klausur dann auch nicht die Aufgabe lösen.

Kann man sich diese bios Zahl iwie von den gegebenen bits herleiten?


----------



## mrBrown (8. Aug 2017)

Nummer11 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Es gibt doch etwas, dass "bios" heisst. Das ist wohl eine Zahl die iwie mit den bits zusammenhängt. Im Falle von 32 bits ist bios = 127. Mit diesem Wissen kann ich die Aufagbe jetzt zwar lösen aber ich weiss halt nicht wo bios herkommt und ohne bios kann ich in der Klausur dann auch nicht die Aufgabe lösen.
> 
> Kann man sich diese bios Zahl iwie von den gegebenen bits herleiten?


Bias (nicht bios) ist meist der größtmögliche Exponent - bei Floats ist der Exponent 8 bit groß, der größte Wert ist damit 2^7-1=127


----------

